# Jelly Belly :(



## LeelowsBunnies (Jan 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHnlGKr8KLE&feature=youtu.be

[ame]http://youtu.be/MHnlGKr8KLE[/ame]


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 16, 2013)

:bunnyangel2:So sorry for your less, he was such a lovely little boy. RIP Jelly and binky on over that bridge


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet little Jelly. I'm going to venture to say some of the best bunnies in the world have the name Jelly (I had my own heart bunny named Jelly (rip) ) Binky Free at the bridge sweet Jelly Bean! I know you were a very loved bunny~


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh No! I was hoping it wasn't Jelly Belly . How did he die?


----------



## Margarita (Jan 16, 2013)

RIP Jelly Belly......binky free


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 16, 2013)

Rest in peace little man.


----------



## HEM (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh no, we are so sorry for your loss
Binky free Jelly


----------

